# Colorado Women's Field Trial



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Would you be kind and post results as you receive them.

Best regards,

Linas Danilevicius


----------



## blklab35 (Oct 7, 2008)

Definitely appreciated!!!!


----------



## ssmith (Jun 30, 2006)

triple 2 retired all marks through ditch with cattails, srg thrown into cattails. lrg through cattails up through a stand of standing corn and on to tree line. success rate low


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Qual to 4th tomorrow:
2,7,8,10,11,16,18,21,22,27,29


----------



## ssmith (Jun 30, 2006)

6 dogs left to run tomorrow in open


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

How did the open & Qua end up?????


----------



## Terry A (Jul 1, 2003)

Any updates on the Qual?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

1st: 21 - Mike and John G.
2nd: 27 - Libby and Trott
3rd: 18 - Briley and Edwards
4th: 11 - Zink and Trott
RJ: 2 - Diva and Edwards
JAMS: 7 - Jade and Edwards
8 - Jessie and Schrader
10 - Kitty and Shih
16 - Driver and Milligan
22 - Porter and Eckett
29 - Keegan and McCann


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Congrats to Team Edwards in the Qual for the 3rd, RJ, and J. Nice! Sonya, you must be thrilled.

Arleen


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Congratulations to my friend John Goettl and Mke for back to back Qualifying wins and the opportunity next weekend for the rare Qualifying Triple Header


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open callbacks to Water Marks
2, 9, 18, 19, 26, 28, 30, 43, 46, 56, 61, 69, 

Amateur callbacks to Water Blind
1, 2, 3, 6, 10, 12, 14, 20, 21, 23, 29, 30, 34, 39


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Ted,

Congratulations on Kitty's JAM in the Qual.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Linas Danilevicius said:


> Ted,
> 
> Congratulations on Kitty's JAM in the Qual.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Let's hope she can make some noise in the Amateur.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen,

Any updates on the Open, Am, or Derby?

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Open
1. Piper/Edwards
2. Corky/Peterson
3. Mozzie/Shih
4. Connie/Milligan
RJ. Calie/Eckett
Jams
Mootsie/Shih
Bullet/Shinsato
Pride/Eckett
Skeeter/Bickley
Dealer/Milligan


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Amateur results:

1. Shih- Miss Kitty
2. Bickley- Skeeter
3. Bickley- Manny
4. Biesenmier- J-lo

Way to go guys!!!! Congrats to all!!

Aaron*


----------



## blklab35 (Oct 7, 2008)

Arlene I am thrilled too death. Thank you. How about Team Edwards in the Open. Way to go Mark ans Piper. Whoop


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur

1. Miss Kitty/Shih
2. Skeeter/Bickley
3. Manny/Bickley
4. J-Lo/Biesemeier
RJ. Henry/Starford
Jams
Mozzie/Shih
Rylee/McCartney
Angus/Jensen
Leena/Heaney


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> Thanks. Let's hope she can make some noise in the Amateur.


*Can you say Boom!!!! Miss Kitty making some noise!!!!! Young one with the win!!!! Congrats Ted!!!
*
Aaron


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Ted,

Looks like Kitty did just a little more than make some noise in the AM. Congrats!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Ted,

Looks like Kitty did just a little more than make some noise in the AM. Congrats!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *Amateur results:
> 
> 1. Shih- Miss Kitty
> 2. Bickley- Skeeter
> ...


Hot dang, way to go Ted with Kitty!! And all the crew! Great weekend!


----------



## John Edmonds (Mar 1, 2012)

Congraulations Ted,

That is just fabulous!!!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Bobby,

Great job by Connie and Dealer in the Open.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks to Cherylon Loveland for training me and Miss Kitty. Kitty was running the derby in May, and in July, she wins the Amateur.

Thanks also to Erik Gawthorpe. Erik asked me if I wanted a yellow or black bitch. I said "Pick me a winner, Erik." He did.

Pretty cool beans.


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Ted Shih said:


> Open
> 1. Piper/Edwards
> 2. Corky/Peterson
> 3. Mozzie/Shih
> ...


Actually Lainee married me a while back and is a Munhollon now.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> Thanks to Cherylon Loveland for training me and Miss Kitty. Kitty was running the derby in May, and in July, she wins the Amateur.
> 
> Thanks also to Erik Gawthorpe. Erik asked me if I wanted a yellow or black bitch. I said "Pick me a winner, Erik." He did.
> 
> Pretty cool beans.


Nice job Ted. That's pretty darn impressive! 

Arleen


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Cherolyn is for sure a winner, even though she doesn't run any trials. Remarkable woman with an unbelievable work ethic!


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats Ted.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Ted, Robbie and one of the "amature group" Brian.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!Kenny Trott and Marcy Wright for training the wild child Otto and Myself to a 2nd place finish today in the derby at the CWFT .
Dave Hare


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Dave and Otto!!!

Aaron*


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

BIG CONGRATS to Ted, Cherolyn, and of course Kitty!!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

DaveHare said:


> Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!Kenny Trott and Marcy Wright for training the wild child Otto and Myself to a 2nd place finish today in the derby at the CWFT .
> Dave Hare



Very cool, Dave. Congratulations to you and Otto. 

Congratulations to John Caire and Indy for the win. Congratulations to David Munhollan for finishing only his second derby with Tango.

Thanks to the Colorado Women's judges and crew for putting on this week's field trial. Next week it is Fort Collins' turn, then Centennial, then Cheyenne.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Wow a very esteemed group of finishers in all stakes. Sorry i mussed this one.


----------



## Mile High Club (May 12, 2011)

Great weekend Ted!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

tshuntin said:


> Hot dang, way to go Ted with Kitty!! And all the crew! Great weekend!



X2 very cool, congrats Ted


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats to all, especially Mark and Piper! fp


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to Ted and Kitty on the AM win WOW . Also congrats to John G on Mike's 2nd QUAL win, Mr Caire on Indy's Derby win and Dave on Otto's 2nd, and our own David M on Tango finishing his second Derby entry. Also congrats to Mr Robby on the 2 and 3rd in the AM.


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

*4th Series in the Open*

Just thought I would share this ---
I personally learned a ton this weekend - really enjoyed this experience.










4th Series Colorado Women’s Open

Birds shot from Left to Right 
LH Bird-Retired – 100 yds – in cat tails 
Middle Bird – Left Out – 250 yds 
RH Bird – Retired – 275ish -end of corn out
Flyer – out in the water.

(picture was taken behind and to the right of the line-- bird rack was to the right of the line.....and if you look close enough - you can see all the gunners- sorry the photo was takenn with my IPhone.)


----------



## Blended (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats Dave & Otto on 2nd place! Very, very happy for you two.
Kathy & Don


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Blended said:


> Congrats Dave & Otto on 2nd place! Very, very happy for you two.
> Kathy & Don


 Kathy & Don, thank you!! for all of your help on training days .As you know it has been a wild ride ! Congrats on Stanleys jam great job.Go team Horsetooth Retrievers .
Dave Hare


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Way to go TED!!! What a great weekend!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations Ted - extra exciting win with such a precocious youngster!


----------

